# Sad day for me



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Because of my new rohm and lack of an extra tank, I was forced to get rid of my 5'' sanchezi today at the lfs for 25$. At the lfs it looked like he didnt want to go, he bit threw the bag a bunch of times. I wish I had an extra tank. Oh well, just thought I would share my sad little story.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

sucks man, i hope a responsible fish keeper enjoys him.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear you had to let him go...Sanchezi's are really nice fish...I'm hoping to get one someday.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

sorry to hear, rhom for a sanchezi such a bad trade


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

sorry to hear that..why not have them put the fishon hold for you then buy it back for the same price after you've saved enough to get him a tank?


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

oh man thats shitty. i always wanted a sanchezi


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Isn't that really cheap to sell a 5" sanchezi for $25? How much do they usually go for?

Sorry you got rid of him. I remember when you posted pictures of him in that beautiful, naturally decorated tank with the awesome looking live plants. He sure was a beauty, and it's a shame he had to go...








~Taylor~


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear it, I may be doing the same thing here shortly. I may sell mine also.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cobra said:


> Because of my new rohm and lack of an extra tank, I was forced to get rid of my 5'' sanchezi today at the lfs for 25$. At the lfs it looked like he didnt want to go, he bit threw the bag a bunch of times. I wish I had an extra tank. Oh well, just thought I would share my sad little story.
> [snapback]1112064[/snapback]​


Thats a tough decision to have to make but now you finally have your rhoms.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

The sanchezis original price was 40$ last year so they gave me a little more than half back. It was free for me anyway caus a friend gave it to me after buying it. Another reason for giving him up was the shyness of the fish. He was always hiding in the bush. My new rohm patrols the whole tank and hides from time to time. But still, no other serra has coloration as nice and vibrant as sanchezi IMO. I will miss it.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that's fuckin shitty, man









couldnt you buy like a 29g tank and filter for like $50??? That's what I'd do in your situation & keep them both!!!









Something to maybe think about...if the lfs that you took him to hasn't sold him yet, that is.

that sure is a bummer though, for sure.

Atleast you still have a a nice rhom that freely swims around the tank & is nice to watch. entertaining...I'm sure


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

thats a hard choice to make. good luck with your new fish though


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

The thing is I have no space for an extra tank. I have two 30gal rohm tanks in my room, a 75gal in my living room, and a soon to be set up 113gal in the basement. I work full time and will be going back to school soon so I have to think about that. I am even considering selling one of my rohm set ups to a friend of mine later on. I tried selling the sanch on this site for 30$ to a good owner but no one seemed to be interested. Oh well gotta look ahead now to cooler fish!


----------

